
Ask HN: What's been your experience with performance reviews? - raykanani99
Wondering if anyone has had good experiences with performance reviews? What&#x27;s the biggest pain about them?
======
daly
Edward Deming is honored in Japan with the Deming Prize (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deming_Prize](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deming_Prize)).

He has a series of videos worth their weight in gold. One video is related.

Take a bucket with 50% black marbles and 50% white marbles. Give each employee
a paddle that has 25 holes arranged so they can dip the paddle into the bucket
and withdraw 25 random marbles. Each time they withdraw the paddle, count the
marbles and add the number of black marbles to the persons score.

After a while do a "performance review". Give a raise to the person with the
highest number of black marbles. Fire the person with the least number of
black marbles.

The point is rather obvious and I won't insult you with an analysis.

Managers who depend on performance reviews are simply unqualified to manage.

